# What browser do you use?



## ksuther (Mar 3, 2002)

What browser do you use?
Personally, I use OmniWeb, but have to use Exploder for certain sites. I also have Chimera, but don't use it...

How 'bout you guys? Let's not make this into another Mozilla/AOL/Netscape is the devil thread please


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 3, 2002)

LOL!
Today I decided to swap over to Mozilla!
But no iTools Support!   under X


----------



## ulrik (Mar 3, 2002)

It depends, my standard browser is OmniWeb and IE, since OmniWeb still makes render-errors.

Chimera is on my list as soon as it is not as buggy as the current release..


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 3, 2002)

I use internet explorer and netscape.


----------



## themacko (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm using Mozilla, but once Chimera releases an actual 1.0 I'll be using that bad boy.  OmniWeb's just too damn slow and for some reason, IE isn't rendering tables correctly anymore.  Dunno, Mozilla seems faster anyhow.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 3, 2002)

In Mac OS X it is 70:30 QmniWeb to IE, in Mac OS 9 it is 60:40 Netscape to IE, in Irix and Solaris 100% Netscape, and in Rhapsody is is 100% OmniWeb. Seeing as I'm in Mac OS X and Rhapsody most of the time, I have to give the edge to OmniWeb.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Mar 3, 2002)

I will always use Netscape/Mozilla just because it's what I'm used to, AND M$ can NEVER be trusted.  M$ software has too many security holes and I don't want M$ knowing where I go on the internet, it's none of their concern.


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 3, 2002)




----------



## Alexandert (Mar 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *I'm using Mozilla, but once Chimera releases an actual 1.0 I'll be using that bad boy.  OmniWeb's just too damn slow and for some reason, IE isn't rendering tables correctly anymore.  Dunno, Mozilla seems faster anyhow. *



OmniWeb slow??? I can't second that!


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 3, 2002)

BTW!

Where can I download Chimera?


----------



## themacko (Mar 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alexandert _
> *OmniWeb slow??? I can't second that! *


Really?  It seems really slow to me, between page loads, window resizing and scrolling it feels the slowest of all the browser's I've tried.

It could just be my iBook ... dunno.


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *Really?  It seems really slow to me, between page loads, window resizing and scrolling it feels the slowest of all the browser's I've tried.
> 
> It could just be my iBook ... dunno. *



window resizing -----> SLOW AS SHIT! (Sorry but there is no other word for it's slowness!)

scrolling -------> FASTER THAN EVERY BROWSER AVAILABLE!!!

page loads -------> faster than IE slower than Mozilla!


AND JUST BEAUTIFUL!!! 



Try switching to thousands of colors! Trust me and try it! No...shut up! TRY IT!


----------



## edX (Mar 7, 2002)

i mostly use icab. i have omniweb sneakypeek, opera, ie, netrape, and classic communicator in my internet dock.

i would get rid of the last 3 in a heartbeat if any of the 3 others could do everything site builders expect a a browser to do. 

my quick opinion of the new browsers -

icab - fast, pretty stable, great back button, easy scrolling, works with default folder x, more prefs than anybody really knows what to do with, needs user modification to work optimily, still doesn't implement round buttons, lacks full use of flash and java, renders great once css2 is unchecked.
omniweb - best gui, slow but stable, easy scrolling, doesn't work with default folder x, wait between pages is annoying while looking at blank color page. this is the one i want all the bugs really fixed in so i could want to use it.
opera - reasonable speed, free version has limited gui functionality for toolbar, uses agua for buttons, possibly the most stable, works with default folder x. closest to netrape and exploiter but with a little less functionality.


----------



## Izzy (Mar 8, 2002)

I've tried using all of the "major" browser options for macs (IE, Omniweb, Mozilla, iCab, Opera) and I keep coming back to 2 of em.  I'd love to be able to use Omniweb all the time because everything that loads just looks so good (a lot can be said for how pleasing a browser is to the eye), but I find myself frustrated by how slow pages seem to load and how I can't use iTools through it.  Whenever I run into problems like that I switch back to IE because for me it is what works the best.  Pages load the fastest and there are no formatting errors whenever I use it.  So for now I have split browser time between Omni and IE...as soon as all the bells and whistles are on Chimera I will give it a spin though...I tried this early build and the pages really screamed, the speed was incredible and left me with high hopes.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 2, 2002)

I use IE.
A few days ago I found out that if I download a picture, IE attaches some resources to it and that way adds ~150kB to the pic. That was a point where I said will switch to something else.

But I just couldn't get used to Omniweb, and so I still use IE (I am not one of those who load down a thousand pics . And if I do, I wrote myself a Applescript to strip the resources)


----------



## simX (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell_
> *agua*



For the LOVE of everything Mac, it's *aqua*.  AQUA!

That kind of mistake cannot be excused.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 2, 2002)

I use Mozilla or Omniweb and I use chimera when I'm in a patient mood


----------



## ksuther (Apr 2, 2002)

WAHT!?!??!?!? I thought Chimera was SOOOO FAST 'plex 
Oh, it crashes a lot I guess


----------



## googolplex (Apr 2, 2002)

its fast but its not yet functional. Its still really cool though


----------



## xoot (Apr 2, 2002)

Another browsers thread.... 

I use Chimera, but IE for some sites.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 2, 2002)

This thread has been here for a few weeks now...
Longer than you have


----------



## xoot (Apr 2, 2002)

My post count is still going up.... 

At this rate, I will have 1000 posts in 2 weeks.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 2, 2002)

err not really. You have about 6 posts a day (thats the average) multiply that by 14 and you dont get 1000.


----------



## xoot (Apr 2, 2002)

Ok, I will get 1000 posts in 166 days. Not bad for a newbie


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 2, 2002)

I use mozilla. I resent you grouping mozilla and netscape in the poll. I hate netscape.


AOL SUCKS *bites tonge* i'm sorry! I couldn't resist. How can you have a browser thread without saying it.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 2, 2002)

I prefer OW over IE or Mozilla becaue on my comp it isnt really any slower and the interface looks much better and its got more features (Shortcuts...)
I use IE for things that dont work with OW (java)


----------

